
The War on Upstart Fiber Optic Internet Providers - chrishacken
http://chrishacken.com/the-war-on-upstart-fiber-optic-internet-providers?
======
sklenert
The struggle is real. Support small ISPs.

------
MrPeppah
Excellent read

